

You don't know how to network. - ieatpaste
http://www.bootstrapper.com/2007/11/09/you-dont-know-how-to-network/

======
mattmcknight
Sort of a rough summary of the Never Eat Alone [1] material, except delivered
in the form of an insult...consult the original, or the Dale Carnegie original
original.

[1] <http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0385512058>

